# Do White Standards Black Nose Commonly Fade to Brown?



## Poodie101 (May 18, 2020)

I am about to put a deposit down on a standard poodle, I have always wanted white but the more pictures and videos I look at, the more I notice white poodles have a black nose that fades to brown over time.

Is this common?

Is there a way to pick out a poodle who’s nose will stay black it’s whole life?

I just had never noticed before how many white or even cream colored dogs are born with a black nose but mature into a brown!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

This is called snow nose and does seem to occur in many if not most pale colored dogs. It often occurs more during winter. I'm not sure how to avoid it.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Fading noses can be common. Pay attention to the sire and dams nose. If the parents nose has held black pigment, there is a greater chance the puppy will as well. It is not a guarantee, but it could have a better chance of holding.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Poodie101 said:


> I am about to put a deposit down on a standard poodle, I have always wanted white but the more pictures and videos I look at, the more I notice white poodles have a black nose that fades to brown over time.
> 
> Is this common?
> 
> ...


My poodles is white and his nose is black and has remained black he is 2 1/2 years old. His eyelashes and the rims around his eyes are also black. 
I found this info on another site: 
 A white poodle is born white, they may have some light cream shading on the ears but this will quickly fade. The White Poodles must have black points. Whites are born with black pigment. As dark of an eye as possible is also preferred.
Brown or self colored points in a white is a fault and they can not be shown. 
Whites can get a winter nose, or loss of pigment in winter, this is not the same as a brown nose.


----------

